# Cali?



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I know it's a big state. Where might a fella locate himself and be satisfied with the bass fishing, turkey hunting, and coyote hunting while enjoying the favorable moderate climate? I'd prefer no poison leg less slitherers.

I know many folks are raising a brow wondering why a fella, like myself, would consider California a place to hang his hat. I can only offer that I live in NY so it's not to far off. I would call it fair trade if my holy trinity of happiness were met with the added bonus of not freezing my balls off while shoveling the 3 feet of heart attack dust off the driveway.

With turkey season 4 months gone, bass fishing screaming to an end, and all 2 weeks of summer in the rear view a fella is considering his options.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You can have all the same things here in Colorado...............even a large number of Californians.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Same with AZ and Nevada and even New Mexico . I bet even some of your golf clubs are illegal in Cali. And your bag likely holds to many balls. Take that however you want. Lol.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol you guys make a fella laugh.

I own one golf club. It's an antique that was gifted to me from a good freind that passed awhile back. All the others were useless.

I'm only considering an option. It's likely hood is low. But I like to know all my angles well in advance.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well Rick, the only place worth living in California, if there is such a place. Would be the northern part. But the Californians are spreading like the illegals across the USA and imposing their beliefs as they do !!!! So I dont know if it matters where you go anymore. But Good Luck if you make a move !!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well, if it's fishing you want, I would look at northern Cal. Maybe Mendocino, Humbolt or Lake County. Good fishing in Mendocino and Lake counties, hunting on the other hand is tough. Bird hunting, deer hunting, hogs, but I have never tried coyote hunting there. Problem is trying to find areas where a guy can hunt that aren't posted, or covered in pot plantations. On the other hand, Norcal offers some really good Steelhead and Salmon fishing, coastal ocean or offshore on the boat. There can be opportunities to hunt, but you really have to work at it to find areas open to hunting. There are national forests there, but also gobs of folks hunting them. There just isn't any other place for the hunter to go! I spend nine years there, and did very little (practically none) hunting. Opting to spend my time fishing. And of course, it rains....... A lot. If you want hunting, fishing and freedom, there are far better choices out there. Take a good look at Utah, great hunting, fishing, a burgeoning coyote population and the climate is doable. I can understand a guy from NY wanting to go to California. But there are lot of great places out here, to hang your hat, that offer every amenity that California has and still have your freedom to hunt and fish as you so choose. You know what? I think you need a road trip.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Come to Alabama, you might melt in the summer, but there's plenty to do year round. In the hunting and fishing arenas anyway. I cant move away for one reason alone...I love the salt water too much. So Louisiana is ruled out as too low lying and hurricane prone/flooding from Mississippi and other rivers. Mississippi is also too flat and slightly less hurricane prone, but still lacking in outdoorsy diversity such as Louisiana does have, and Alabama does have as well--due to our deltas. We are between the snowbirds and boat thieves in Florida, and the illegals in Texas and all that entails. So if you want salt water and fishing, fresh water fishing, plenty of hunting areas (for deer mainly) not coyotes so much. Then we are a good fit.

The seafood here is to die for, its the best you will find and you can even drive almost up to the shrimp boats and get it right from them during shrimp season----fresh as it gets----the shrimp aren't any better than that anywhere in the U.S.A---trust me. All kinds of fish in the restaurants down here as well (those on the coast namely) further inland not so much so. Did I mention we actually have the BEST COLLEGE FOOTBALL team in the NATION consistently? Not to mention the most dedicated fans. Rick it all depends on what you like to do as hobbies such as fishing, hunting, recreation in general (going to the beach) festivals as we do have quite a bit, hospitality, and a more laid back approach to life in general. Also we don't like the Clintonistas or their following. We have moral fiber down here, we don't particularly like the direction this country is going, and even have a Judge going on trial for not doing what the scrotum I mean Scotus said about gay marriage and marrying them. http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/alabamas-top-judge-could-be-removed-from-bench-%E2%80%94-again/ar-BBwJ0lH?OCID=ansmsnnews11

However the weather is brutal in the summer, you have to pick your times to venture out, but winters are a breeze compared to snow and negative temps etc....Come down sometime and take a week to snoop around and see for yourself. I promise you wont have the likes of the gun laws Californicant has, not to mention Hollyweird and all the perversion all those perverts embrace as normal. Anywhere but there or Illinois actually should be fine. Let us all know what your goals are and maybe we can narrow down anywhere but there with certainty.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Well Rick, the only place worth living in California, if there is such a place. Would be the northern part. But the Californians are spreading like the illegals across the USA and imposing their beliefs as they do !!!! So I dont know if it matters where you go anymore. But Good Luck if you make a move !!


Lol I was thinking that when Mike suggested Colorado. It would be a real trip to move to a heavenly place only to have it turbines by transplants.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know how you feel about Alabama Rick, but I guarantee you'll have a good friend (with a really nice boat) in the area.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> Well, if it's fishing you want, I would look at northern Cal. Maybe Mendocino, Humbolt or Lake County. Good fishing in Mendocino and Lake counties, hunting on the other hand is tough. Bird hunting, deer hunting, hogs, but I have never tried coyote hunting there. Problem is trying to find areas where a guy can hunt that aren't posted, or covered in pot plantations. On the other hand, Norcal offers some really good Steelhead and Salmon fishing, coastal ocean or offshore on the boat. There can be opportunities to hunt, but you really have to work at it to find areas open to hunting. There are national forests there, but also gobs of folks hunting them. There just isn't any other place for the hunter to go! I spend nine years there, and did very little (practically none) hunting. Opting to spend my time fishing. And of course, it rains....... A lot. If you want hunting, fishing and freedom, there are far better choices out there. Take a good look at Utah, great hunting, fishing, a burgeoning coyote population and the climate is doable. I can understand a guy from NY wanting to go to California. But there are lot of great places out here, to hang your hat, that offer every amenity that California has and still have your freedom to hunt and fish as you so choose. You know what? I think you need a road trip.


I do need a road trip. I know a fella who might be up for one. He is pretty ill right now but loves road trips and the panoramas of the west. If I can somehow come up with the funds to take some time off work it would be a great experience.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ralph I appreciate the write up. Though my choices only include here or California. I should have been clearer in my OP.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I hope california breaks off and sinks into the ocean. I live in colorado, and when californians come here, they try to make this state just like the one they left. Oh yeah, and they can't drive for sh*t either.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I don't know how you feel about Alabama Rick, but I guarantee you'll have a good friend (with a really nice boat) in the area.


I'm an Alabamian and I approve this message LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I bet I would get along well in Alabama.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mo Mo said:


> I hope california breaks off and sinks into the ocean. I live in colorado, and when californians come here, they try to make this state just like the one they left. Oh yeah, and they can't drive for sh*t either.
> 
> Well it wouldnt hurt me if everything north and south along with everything east and west of the Mogollon Rim would sink, LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'd have to retool to make snorkels Ed !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Lmao !!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well if he went to cali he might be making these if times were "hard".


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I about shot soda out of my nose, that pic is hilarious.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol

And the next lady, Hortencia, wears gloves ! She's like " I don't know where that things been". Maria says "hey ... I just dipped that one" Hortencia says "yes I know that's why I wear gloves"


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO !!

Ok, now I am wondering what the third ladies job is, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LMAO! My tie to the industry is the mold.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> LMAO !!
> 
> Ok, now I am wondering what the third ladies job is, lol


Her name is Lucia......they call her Luce for good reason,,,, The fourth person(not pictured) is Raphael, he's the taster.....he keeps asking to trade places with Luce.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm rolling here. Thank you fellas.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mission accomplished !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I bet Rick's moving to California now !!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you notice they were wearing hair nets?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

knapper said:


> Did you notice they were wearing hair nets?


Well yes, what would you think if Rick were in the market (are you Rick?) and he bought one in *CALI* and it had a hair on it---what would he think then? That it was tested thoroughly? Sorry Rick--I, I, I, couldnt resist...figured if you move to CALI, might as well get you on the weird track right away ...LOLOLOLOL :saywhat:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm Sitting out here a hundred miles offshore at two thirty in the morning Laughing my head off at these posts! Yall are too funny!!

Been to new York and California, well Northern California!! New York was Cold and they didn't know what Grits Were! Northern California Was Pretty Great but I Stayed in the Woods Pretty much All Day Every Day I was There! The Redwoods are AWESOME!!!

Lisa and I Got Pretty Lost for Three Days Every Chance we Got Beautiful Country, and the Folks Treated Us Great So Really No Complaints other than it Rained Every Day We Were There Which is pretty Normal. The Temps According to everyone and the Pamphlets is 40 to 65 year Round! Perfect for Me!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Why California???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sun surf and his lover (Bob).....Don't judge


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for clearing that up for me Don... New York and California are at the bottom of my list of places to live as far as laws go... Rick what's the reason for California? Job? Family? Weather? Or are you just moving as far away from New York as possible?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry I've been absent. You guys keep a fella on his toes. Much appreciate the humor. Move was a job and weather. Didn't pan out.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

What? You mean Hortencia had taken your spot on the dipping line?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently Bob objected to the "extras" Hortencia wanted in exchange for the "position".......I'll leave the "position" to your imagination.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhh they can keep their jobs. The dipper job would probably pay better than what I'm doing now. Every Friday I feel like I received one of those dildos into my backside.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, move to Az. I will selll you a cabinet shop, building is 26x48 and has all the tools. CHEAP!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do it Rick. That's beautiful country too.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

^^^^Yea and you wont have to worry about twinks, or dipping.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like a great offer.


----------

